
Elon Musk launches Neuralink, a venture to merge the human brain with AI - goshx
http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/27/15077864/elon-musk-neuralink-brain-computer-interface-ai-cyborgs
======
oferzelig
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/846580443797368832](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/846580443797368832)

